# See No Evil: A Taste Of Bristol 2011



## BlackArab (Aug 4, 2011)

Saw in the EP earlier that you need to pre-register to get free tickets for this, thought I'd spread the word as it looks pretty good. 

http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?280814&rc=full

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=244900992197752


----------

